# AT9 dish azimuth/elevation/tilt values?



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to a site that calculates azimuth, elvation and tilt for the new dish?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

tkrandall.....
If you go to solidsignal.com you can download a pdf file of the AT-9 Installation Guide.....No specific figures for AZ/EL/Tilt are given, but the settings derived from your HD receiver using a Phase III dish will give you a good starting point, since the main LNB on the AT-9 (for 99/101/103) could be "peaked" on 101, and adjustments made from there....FYI....This is NOT a job for "first-timers"! Others posting here say it's taken trained techs over an hour of "tweaking" to get this "beast" to perform at its maximum......Good luck!


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> Does anyone have a link to a site that calculates azimuth, elvation and tilt for the new dish?


The Phase III Az/El starting values are NOT correct for the AT9 -- the Phase III points at 110 and receives 101 and 119 on _both_ sides, the AT9 points at 101 and receives 110 and 119 off on _one_ side. Start with the Rotation value for the Phase III, but use the Az/El from the calculator on the DirecTV web site for the original single dish.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

k2ue....
Thanks for correcting me.....I misinterpreted the figures, even after (supposedly...) studying the AT-9 Installatation Manual.....!
Yet another reason why I'll let a "pro" do my install for me....my vertigo doesn't prove too helpful in this situation, either!!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> Does anyone have a link to a site that calculates azimuth, elvation and tilt for the new dish?


I used this site when I installed my 3 LNB dish. It should work for the new dish.
http://emantechnology.com/lookangle.asp

This is another site that might work.
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

if you leave me your zip code, I can plug it into my H20 and give you the values it suggests


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

linger said:


> if you leave me your zip code, I can plug it into my H20 and give you the values it suggests


What does it give you for 14450? I'm curious what the rotation value is from their lookup table.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

linger said:


> if you leave me your zip code, I can plug it into my H20 and give you the values it suggests


Can you plug in 94018 for me please? So far I've got 41 degrees of elevation and 130.7 degrees of azimuth but have no skew number.

Thanks.


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Can you plug in 94018 for me please? So far I've got 41 degrees of elevation and 130.7 degrees of azimuth but have no skew number.
> 
> Thanks.


Because Im north of the 49th parallel, I put in the latitude (51) and longitude (114) and got an error message on the H20 receiver of invalid inputs. How can I get the details for the install, especially the skew?


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

nmstough said:


> Because Im north of the 49th parallel, I put in the latitude (51) and longitude (114) and got an error message on the H20 receiver of invalid inputs. How can I get the details for the install, especially the skew?


There should be a screen in the setup where you can enter any Zipcode and get the three settings.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Go to MENU > SETTINGS > SAT & ANT > (at prompt) DASH(-) to continue > scroll pages (just skip through setup) until ENTER YOUR ZIP CODE....Page should provide TILT, ELEVATION and AZIMUTH.....Good luck!


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

dsanbo said:


> Go to MENU > SETTINGS > SAT & ANT > (at prompt) DASH(-) to continue > scroll pages (just skip through setup) until ENTER YOUR ZIP CODE....Page should provide TILT, ELEVATION and AZIMUTH.....Good luck!


I dont think they have the H20 yet and are just trying to get a jump on the pointing specs.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> What does it give you for 14450? I'm curious what the rotation value is from their lookup table.





> Can you plug in 94018 for me please? So far I've got 41 degrees of elevation and 130.7 degrees of azimuth but have no skew number.





> Because Im north of the 49th parallel, I put in the latitude (51) and longitude (114) and got an error message on the H20 receiver of invalid inputs. How can I get the details for the install, especially the skew?


Why don't you guys use the web site I posted for you. It gives you everything you need for the new dish. Use the DirecTV 101 satellite for the new 5 LNB dish or the 110 satellite for the 3 LNB dish.

http://emantechnology.com/lookangle.asp


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

bpratt said:


> Why don't you guys use the web site I posted for you. It gives you everything you need for the new dish. Use the DirecTV 101 satellite for the new 5 LNB dish or the 110 satellite for the 3 LNB dish.


I did that but I didn't think the skew setting was specific to the AT9. I have a GainMaster and the skew setting is different than it is for the regular triple-LNB dish even though both are centered on the 110.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> I have a GainMaster and the skew setting is different than it is for the regular triple-LNB dish even though both are centered on the 110.


Shouldn't be. All the broadcast satellites are located in a line above the equator. I don't know what you call tilt, but there are three settings that need to be done.

Elevation is how much up or down the dish is moved to point at the center satellite.

Tilt is how much the dish is rotated clockwise or counter clockwise so the satellites located on the sides will reflect to the center line of the LNBs.

Azimuth is how much east or west the dish is moved to point at the center satellite. Some of the reference sites give the direction referencing true north, while others reference magnetic north.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

k2ue said:


> What does it give you for 14450? I'm curious what the rotation value is from their lookup table.


tilt = 66
elevation = 35
azimuth = 225



coastsider said:


> Can you plug in 94018 for me please? So far I've got 41 degrees of elevation and 130.7 degrees of azimuth but have no skew number.


tilt = 115
elevation = 41
azimuth = 132

Hope this helps you both.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

bpratt said:


> Shouldn't be. All the broadcast satellites are located in a line above the equator. I don't know what you call tilt, but there are three settings that need to be done.
> 
> Elevation is how much up or down the dish is moved to point at the center satellite.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand all of that, but the tilt or skew setting (same thing) is dependant on the geometry of the dish surface as I mentioned above relative to the Gainmaster 3-LNB dish and the conventional DirecTV supplied 3-LNB dish which use the same elevation and azimuth settings but require different tilt settings to track the same three sats. The tilt setting the calculator you linked to came up with for the 101 sat and my Zip Code was -25.5 which is incorrect because it does not know I want the settings for for the AT9. Since the H20 is set up specifically for the AT9 dish, it provides the correct tilt number.

LockMD - thanks for the readout.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Would someone be so kind as to post the H20/AT9 settings for 30068? Thanks.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

linger said:


> if you leave me your zip code, I can plug it into my H20 and give you the values it suggests


Can you check this zip code for me Please? I have TWC now, but am wanting to switch back to Directv, but need to check for any problems.

The zip code is 77388.

Thanks,


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

The AT9 centers on 101 so tilt values from a generic AZ, EL, tilt calculator at 101 would be correct. It seems not critical for beginning tilt because instructions say to peak tilt later using a signal meter.
Claus



Coastsider said:


> Yes, I understand all of that, but the tilt or skew setting (same thing) is dependant on the geometry of the dish surface as I mentioned above relative to the Gainmaster 3-LNB dish and the conventional DirecTV supplied 3-LNB dish which use the same elevation and azimuth settings but require different tilt settings to track the same three sats. The tilt setting the calculator you linked to came up with for the 101 sat and my Zip Code was -25.5 which is incorrect because it does not know I want the settings for for the AT9. Since the H20 is set up specifically for the AT9 dish, it provides the correct tilt number.
> 
> LockMD - thanks for the readout.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

The H20 settings are incorrect, I have the training manuel from directv and that was the only way I was able to get close. The zip code coordinates weren't even close in Chicagoland.


----------



## cjking (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello guys,
I am an installer for direct and dish and I have been off work with a broken ankle for a few weeks.I tried to point the new Direct tv dish today using the point dish screen on the receiver and had no luck.I am waiting for a new bird dog meter but can you give me a tip you should still be able to get signal on the 101.I think the angles are wrong I am in Illinois 80 miles south of chicagoCould someone please look up angles for me in the zip code 60941.I have to get this working tommorrow for a showroom account.Thanks for your help Craig


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> Yes, I understand all of that, but the tilt or skew setting (same thing) is dependant on the geometry of the dish surface as I mentioned above relative to the Gainmaster 3-LNB dish and the conventional DirecTV supplied 3-LNB dish which use the same elevation and azimuth settings but require different tilt settings to track the same three sats. The tilt setting the calculator you linked to came up with for the 101 sat and my Zip Code was -25.5 which is incorrect because it does not know I want the settings for for the AT9. Since the H20 is set up specifically for the AT9 dish, it provides the correct tilt number.
> 
> LockMD - thanks for the readout.


To determine the AT9 tilt settings using the emantechnology lookangle calculator,
you have to subtract the result from 90. For example, if the calculator says the tilt is
-25.5, then it would be 90 - (-25.5) = 115.5.
If it had been +25.5, it would be 90 - 25.5 = 64.5

Hope this helps.


----------

